# Roller Ball or Rollerball?



## azamiryou (Sep 20, 2010)

Parker and Uni say "roller ball" (though Uni usually leaves the "ball" off and makes it "Roller Pen" or just "Roller"). Mont Blanc, Cross, and Wikipedia say "rollerball". Merriam-Webster is silent on the subject. What do you call it?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 20, 2010)

I have no idea if it is right but I have always called it rollerball but spell check wants it to roller ball.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 20, 2010)

James Caan and Chris Klein can't be wrong ... Rollerball! :laugh:


----------



## AKPenTurner (Sep 21, 2010)

I've always used rollerball. 
As a quick check, I typed it into Microsoft Word and looked it up in its dictionary, which had this as its definition:
1. Pen with movable ball tip.
A pen with a writing tip in the form of a small movable metal or plastic ball.

Not that Microsoft Word is any authority, I have tons of trouble with the program. Maybe they finally got something right...


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Sep 21, 2010)

I always say Roller-ball


----------



## stolicky (Sep 21, 2010)

Auto spell check does not like "rollerball".  Just sayin' I don't like those squiggly red lines under my engineering taught spelling ability...  : )

Personally, I do like it as one word.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm not sure this is definitive, but the The Writing Instrument Manufacturers Association, a national trade association covering the $4.5-billion industry of pen, pencil and marker manufacturers, says *roller ball pen.* I believe either has become acceptable.


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 4, 2010)

I generally use Rollerball, but I have found that I sometimes write it as roller ball. I like it better being one word personally.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 4, 2010)

I hate spell check.  When I correctly spell the wrong word, it never catches it.  There!:redface::at-wits-end:


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 24, 2010)

*spoken word*

When spoken...it really doesn't make any difference does it?  "Rollerball" and "roller ball" really sound the same.  I think I usually write it as rollerball unless I'm typing a little bit faster then it will come out roller ball.  My guess is the reader will know what I mean in either case.


----------



## snyiper (Oct 29, 2010)

Direct from the pages of Exotics!!!!   Nuff said, this must be right!!!

*Churchill Roller Ball Kit *


----------



## gawdelpus (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmmm ! does this mean that biro's and that type are also "Roller Balls" I assume they have a ball that rolls the ink onto the paper  cheers ~:biggrin: John


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 29, 2010)

snyiper said:


> Direct from the pages of Exotics!!!! Nuff said, this must be right!!!
> 
> *Churchill Roller Ball Kit *


 
 Why would they have to be right ? According to the spell checker "ed4copies" is really "endoscopies" so if he's been spelling his name wrong for all these years ..... :wink::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 3, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> snyiper said:
> 
> 
> > Direct from the pages of Exotics!!!! Nuff said, this must be right!!!
> ...


 
Sheesh, Ed! Are you gonna take that lying down?!? 

Well, I suppose endoscopically, you would...


----------



## Chthulhu (Nov 3, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> I'm not sure this is definitive, but the The Writing Instrument Manufacturers Association, a national trade association covering the $4.5-billion industry of pen, pencil and marker manufacturers, says *roller ball pen.* I believe either has become acceptable.



And on the WIMA Web site:

"In 1977 a new type of ballpoint that uses low-viscosity ink was introduced    - the '*Rollerball*.'"


----------

